# Free Rogers NHL GameCentre LIVE until December 31st



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Enjoy a free subscription to Rogers NHL GameCentre LIVE until December 31st with any Rogers internet or wireless data plan... nice, I disconnected cables long time ago, so can watch some Leafs for free for some time


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't know about this .It seems to me that you wil be paying for data useage over your wireless/internet plan and it could add up if you use it alot.Me thinks Rogers is drooling over the very likely data overage charges.


"Data consumption is approx. 1GB/game when streamed to a smartphone and approx. 2-5GB/game when streamed to a tablet, computer, gaming console or TV (varies based on length of game, stream quality, device and other factors). Data usage exceeding your plan allotment (overage) is charged in increments rounded up to the next MB or GB (as applicable based on your plan). Standard roaming charges apply when not on the Rogers wireless network."


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

yyz said:


> I don't know about this .It seems to me that you wil be paying for data useage over your wireless/internet plan and it could add up if you use it alot.Me thinks Rogers is drooling over the very likely data overage charges.
> 
> 
> "Data consumption is approx. 1GB/game when streamed to a smartphone and approx. 2-5GB/game when streamed to a tablet, computer, gaming console or TV (varies based on length of game, stream quality, device and other factors). Data usage exceeding your plan allotment (overage) is charged in increments rounded up to the next MB or GB (as applicable based on your plan). Standard roaming charges apply when not on the Rogers wireless network."


We have only 1 cellphone with Rogers, Internet is with Teksavvy and i have 300GB cap ... never exceeded it even close .... so don't think it will be a problem, but yes, who has Internet with Rogers should be carefull


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

http://www.rogers.com/business/on/en/smallbusiness/support/faqs/nhl/


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

gibor said:


> We have only 1 cellphone with Rogers, Internet is with Teksavvy and i have 300GB cap ... never exceeded it even close .... so don't think it will be a problem, but yes, who has Internet with Rogers should be carefull


Good can I send my kids over to your house?Your 300 GB will be a thing of the past soon enough


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

yyz said:


> Good can I send my kids over to your house?Your 300 GB will be a thing of the past soon enough


300GB is on paper... Teksavvy still cannot count you usage on Cable in ON  they wanted to implement this year, don't think they did... in any case, one my kid in university in other city, daughter interested only in figure skating, I gonna watch max once, twice per week and Hockey night in Canada is on CBC anyway


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

300 GB is huge - ah wait - I thought you meant for your one cell! One of the reasons I left Cogeco for internet a couple of years ago was because the did not have an 'unlimited' plan. This made having 4 teenagers and Cogeco mutually exclusive! Just recently it looks like they have figured out that this was a problem and now offer an unlimited usage plan.


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

gibor said:


> ..any Rogers internet or wireless data plan...


Has to be a small business plan.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

lb71 said:


> Has to be a small business plan.


if you read futher it's not necessary, you can have any indivudual plan and rigister via MyRogers... Already did it


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

That's not how I read it. From the link above, the underlined passage says you have to subscribe to a businss plan:



> If you’re not an eligible Rogers business customer, but are an existing Rogers customer who wants to enjoy a free subscription to Rogers NHL GameCentre LIVE™ until December 31 at midnight , you may be eligible if you are a Rogers residential internet customer, or Rogers wireless customer with a MyRogers™ account.
> 
> Non-Rogers business customers can also sign up for a business internet, wireless voice and data, or data only plan to take advantage of the free subscription until December 31 at midnight. Standard data overage/roaming charges, blackouts and other restrictions apply.1


Does your MyRogers account confirm you have access?


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

lb71 said:


> That's not how I read it.


The key bit in the section you've underlined is


> can also


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

The section I underlined says "can also sign up for a business [account] to take advantage of the free subcription..." That tells me I need a business plan. I tried signing up, and it told me my account was invalid for the promotion (I have internet). When I tried to access my account details it said it was not available. I will try again later and report back.

Edit: Now that I re-read the FAQ again, the part above the underline says: "you may be eligible if you are a Rogers residential internet customer, or Rogers wireless customer with a MyRogers account". That could be it. We'll see what happens when MyRogers is available later.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

_Rogers wireless customer with a MyRogers account"_Ttha exactly what I said above  I registered , even though I have only Rogers cellphone, no Interenet... We'll see when NHL starts....


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

Yes I got an email from Rogers today and I don't have a business account telling me about the free subscription

"Dear PAUL, 
Hockey season is almost here and there’s an exciting new way to get into the game - Rogers NHL GameCentre LIVE™. We’re offering Rogers customers a FREE subscription until December 31, 2014 with any Internet or wireless data plan. "

"


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

I tried a few times on the weekend to sign up for this promo, and kept getting the "you don't have an internet account" error. (I have a home account.) Tried to access some other account info, and it was not working. I just signed up a few months ago to MyRogers to get the online invoices and never played around with my account. I guess I will have to call in to get this resolved.


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

I think the online account access is having problems lately.Wireless is the only account I can access online for the last few days.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

yyz said:


> I think the online account access is having problems lately.Wireless is the only account I can access online for the last few days.


I have only Wireless with Rogers and registered via My Rogers without any problem... hot sure if I really will be able to watch games though


----------

